# where can I get an african drum stock transfer image asap!



## TeeTotaler (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Guys, I have clients who are going to africa on a trip and they want some desings done anyone have an idea where I can find african stock transfers esp. drums???!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a list of transfer companies http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p77679-post3.html . Most have a stock catalog. You may find what you are looking for in here somewhere. Also try Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World


----------

